# ElectraGlide power cable comparison, Synapses2 beats Valhalla!



## Patrick82

Someone sent me a lot of ElectraGlide cables a few months ago but I didn't listen to them because I was scared I wouldn't hear a difference between them.

 Today I listened to a 4 minute song and switched the cables, the difference was HUGE! I immediately fell in love with the Synapses2!


*System:* HD590 + EMU0404 USB + laptop

 I'm using two daisy chained Genesis for both my laptop and EMU, one Genesis was not enough. For this test I will switch the power cable between wall and EMU.


*Power cables tested:* 
 2x daisy chained Virtual Dynamics Genesis 1.1 (vibration control inside)
 ElectraGlide Ultra Khan II The Statement R
 ElectraGlide Epiphany first model (ERS Paper inside)
 ElectraGlide Synapses2
 ElectraGlide Synapses2 with ERS Paper
 Nordost Valhalla 16awg with 3 layers ERS Paper
 Stock 18awg with ERS Paper



*Switch from 2x Genesis to a Synapses2:* Brighter, faster, edgier, emptier, airier, less resolution, less weight. It sounds blacker and whiter because of AC noise from the wall. It sounds mostly empty which gives a fake black background.

*Epiphany:* Heavier and thicker but it sounds veiled. The low-level details are missing. It sounds very warm, full and smooth. The heaviness masks everything, it sounds like a fat carpet, the music doesn't breathe.

*Ultra Khan II:* Muddy and dull. Resolution is lacking badly, the sounds are not distinct. Everything is covered in mud, I can't hear the music, there are sounds missing from it.

*Synapses2:* The highs are emphasized. It sounds emptier with a fake black background. The layering is very good, there is more space between the sounds and nothing blends together. It sounds faster and more solid.

*Synapses2 ERS:* Huge bass and more resolution! It sounds more like Epiphany but much faster and clearer. It doesn't sound empty anymore.

*Synapses2:* Emptier, harsher and edgier with lack of resolution.

*Epiphany: *It sounds dark with emphasized bass. Everything is grey and muddy. There is no air. The sounds blend together.

*Synapses2 ERS: *More dynamics, air, speed and low-level detail. The transients are crazy fast.

*Valhalla ERS: *Smoother, cleaner and weaker. Everything sounds flat and weak but silky smooth. 

*Synapses2 ERS: *More open, fast and clear. It's not veiled like Valhalla is.

*Stock ERS:* Highs are edgy and the bass is missing. There are sounds missing from the music. It sounds more open and faster than Epiphany.

*Epiphany: *Duller, boomier, bigger, thicker, warmer and greyer. It doesn't sound as fast as stock. Sounds are lost in the music because they blend together.

*2x Genesis:* Bigger, tighter and faster bass. Tiny sounds in the music are audible. There is more low-level detail, openness, smoothness and transparency. The soundstage sounds bigger because the ambient sounds are audible. Everything is very full and open!

*Synapses2 ERS:* Faster and clearer highs but edgier. It sounds very neutral but a little low-level detail is missing.


 I have also tried other cables in the past; PS Audio Statement, stock cables of different thicknesses, and modified Nordost Vishnu and Valhalla with ERS Paper. I have also tried using multiple conductors per signal, but one conductor was the best because it gave more speed.

 All the power cables I have tried have round conductors (except for Synapses2 which has flat conductors). A thinner cable gives less bass and more speed, and a thicker cable gives more bass but the low-level details blend together so that it sounds slow and veiled. To get clear highs you need a thin cable, however, it removes bass in the process. All round cables sound rolled-off except for Nordost Valhalla which used to be my favorite cable for 3 years. However, the overly smooth and weak Valhalla is only a band-aid for bright sounding components.

 Synapses2 without ERS Paper sounds empty and thin, but when it has been wrapped with ERS Paper it has the bass of Epiphany and more resolution too! It has the clearest highs I have ever heard! Even a 18awg cable is not close to this! Synapses2 is the fastest power cable I have heard. I don't hear any problems from Synapses2, it's neutral and doesn't hurt the sound like other cables do. It sounds more real life than a modified Nordost Valhalla.

 Immediately after this test I ordered more Synapses2 power cables! It's not as good as the vibration controlled Virtual Dynamics Genesis, but it's a great budget cable which replaces Nordost Valhalla. When building a big system with many components, the Synapses2 is definitely the cable to use!


----------



## Patrick82

Ultra Khan II








 Epiphany











 Synapses2








 Nordost Valhalla suspended in cotton threads and 3 separated layers of ERS Paper. It was my reference before Synapses2.







 Virtual Dynamics Genesis 1.1 Power Cable. Vibration control cures problem of round conductors.


----------



## pompon

Warning ... website not exist anymore ... I will not be tempted to send my money there ...


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pompon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Warning ... website not exist anymore ... I will not be tempted to send my money there ..._

 

I don't think they manufacture them anymore. Synapses2 of power cables is like the K1000 of headphones.


----------



## Patrick82

The Synapses2 is so good I will use it as apartment wiring. I don't hear any weaknesses! It gives both max speed and max bass! This cable is like a miracle, am I dreaming?


----------



## pompon

You still have a Judge coming ?


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pompon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You still have a Judge coming ?_

 

Yes, I will put my Judge between wall and extension strip. Then I will plug multiple Synapses2 into the extension strip. This way it's like all components have a Judge power cable! The Synapses2 just passes the signal through without messing with it. I have been waiting for a neutral cable like this, I didn't know it existed already!

 I will make Genesis + Synapses2 combo experiments soon! I believe it's a great bang for buck system because multiple Genesis aren't needed. Only one Genesis between wall and extension strip!


----------



## tubaman

You can't possibly call that thing Nordost Valhalla anything...


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tubaman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You can't possibly call that thing Nordost Valhalla anything..._

 







 I call it: 'Triple layer ERS Paper cotton thread dielectric packing tape & foam toilet paper roll separately isolated 1 conductor Nordost Valhalla power cable' The ERS Paper costs more than the Valhalla conductor inside! It's the silkiest cable I have tried. Valhalla sounds silky like dCS Elgar Plus DAC and it was a horrible match. I believe that the best cable for dCS sources is Synapses2!

 I have had 2 retail Valhalla power cables and 1 demo version with green sleeve. The demo version had a very poor termination when I opened it up, but the conductors are the same. I have sliced open all my Valhallas and modified them because the retail Valhalla is boomy, veiled and slow. I need more low-level detail and speed! I got the fastest speed with a single conductor 50cm Valhalla with Oyaide 037 connectors. Synapses2 is faster than anything else I have tried, nothing is even close!












 I have also tried to separate the conductors, it gave more low-level detail!


----------



## Jon L

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*System:* HD590 + EMU0404 USB + laptop

 ...Synapses2 power cables! It's not as good as the vibration controlled Virtual Dynamics Genesis, but it's a great budget cable_

 

Synapse 2 is "budget cable"? LOL, only in Patrick's world 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BTW. What happened to your reference system?


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jon L* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Synapse 2 is "budget cable"? LOL, only in Patrick's world 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BTW. What happened to your reference system?_

 

HD590 + EMU0404 USB + laptop is my reference system, it takes the lowest wattage. Based on my experiments I get smoother sound from lower wattage because there is less AC noise infecting the other components.

 The difference between audio components is small if they all have the same tweaks. I have sold my dCS sources and ordered a Judge power cable instead, the Judge is a little cheaper so it's a great bang for the buck!


----------



## scootermafia

Patrick82, I've done nothing but read about you today in fascination. Your youtube videos are very creepy and funny.

 My question is this, if you're just a young guy living in a small apartment with the floor covered in components that are shielded with special paper, where'd you get the money to purchase multiple $7000 power cables?

 Also, there are a lot of components in your system that could be updated, it seems unlikely that the weak link in your system is the power cable or that a special power cable for a PC of all things is going to make it sound better, yet you have these enormous power cables costing more than the rest of your equipment combined for sale.

 Finally, while I listen to a lot of techno with my Sennheiser HD650s, if I were buying $7000 cables I would know that while techno is fun to listen to, there are better recordings with more information in them, classical music, jazz, vocal music that is at least properly recorded and more interesting. Techno can really only sound so good or detailed.

 My money has it that --
 You're actually suffering from schizophrenia, since your youtube videos are actually really scary and terrified my girlfriend. You bought a bunch of high end cables with a credit card. The credit card company wants your money back, and so you're having a sale.


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I will make Genesis + Synapses2 combo experiments soon!_

 

*Genesis + Genesis + Synapses2: *Edginess and whiteness is added on top of the music, it sounds fatiguing. Problem is RFI/EMI entering the cable!

*Wall + Synapses2 ERS:* It sounds warmer and smoother! ERS Paper is amazing!

*Genesis + Genesis + Synapses2 ERS:* Much warmer and bassier than above.

*Genesis + Genesis:* The sounds are less distinct but there appears to be more low-level detail.

*Genesis + Genesis + Synapses2 ERS:* It sounds more neutral, digital, clean and solid.

*Genesis:* It sounds emptier with a smaller soundstage. There isn't as much low-level detail.

*Genesis + Genesis + Synapses2 ERS:* Heavier and warmer. Fuller and bigger soundstage. There is more stuff going on in the music.


 Adding a nude Synapses2 to the system hurt the sound badly because it was like an antenna for RFI/EMI infecting the cable. But when using an ERS Paper wrapped Synapses2 it didn't hurt the sound much.

 Adding a Genesis + Synapses2 combo still gave a huge improvement. It is crazy how much a Genesis improves the sound. The reduction of quality after adding a Synapses2 is very subtle. I believe that when using multiple Genesis power cables, they need to be daisy chained between the wall and extension strip so that all components get as much Genesis as possible. I will try it now!


----------



## Patrick82

I tried adding Synapses2 ERS for the laptop and it sounded the same as for EMU. I could not hear a difference when switching EMU and laptop, power cables made an equally big difference.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I believe that when using multiple Genesis power cables, they need to be daisy chained between the wall and extension strip so that all components get as much Genesis as possible. I will try it now!_

 

Ok, I tried it, now I have two daisy chained Genesis between wall and extension strip, and Synapses2 ERS plugged into the extension strip. It sounds the same as having two Genesis + Synapses2 ERS for each component. I can't hear a difference!

 The Genesis is like a power conditioner! Plugging it between wall and extension strip gives the most for the money. When having two Genesis, daisy chaining them between wall and extension strip (and using Synapses2 ERS) gives a bigger improvement than using a single Genesis for each component.


----------



## scootermafia

The fascination with electromagnetic interference is very similar to an OCD sufferer's fascination with germs.

 They do whatever they can to keep germs off their skin.
 Patrick82 does whatever he can to keep interference out of his audio.

 But at the end of the day, you're driving yourself into madness in order to listen to techno.


----------



## Patrick82

Someone offered to trade me a few Synapses2 cables for my Genesis power cable. I think it's a good idea for apartment wiring? Does anyone know where to buy daisy chain adapters for Schuko connectors? Right now I'm using 2 adapters to daisy chain the Synapses2. I think that's the reason for the slight reduction in low-level detail when adding it after Genesis. If I could hardwire the Synapses2, it is my dream cable. I will just hardwire them together for apartment wiring then?


----------



## XXII

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scootermafia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The fascination with electromagnetic interference is very similar to an OCD sufferer's fascination with germs.

 They do whatever they can to keep germs off their skin.
 Patrick82 does whatever he can to keep interference out of his audio.

 But at the end of the day, you're driving yourself into madness in order to listen to techno._

 

scootermafia, are you a psychiatrist? What qualifies you to diagnose schizophrenia and OCD???


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_When having two Genesis, daisy chaining them between wall and extension strip (and using Synapses2 ERS) gives a bigger improvement than using a single Genesis for each component._

 

I plugged a 3rd Genesis between extension strip and laptop, it made it darker and heavier, but it sounded too messy (HD590 limited). I switched the Genesis to Synapses2 ERS and it sounded cooler, leaner and more open, but the bass information was missing. It's better for the laptop's power supply if the 3rd power cable is Genesis as well. However, the sound signature of Synapses2 ERS was very good, it made it sound like real life.

 I moved that Genesis between the wall and extension strip and jammed it between the two other Genesis. Going from 2 to 3 daisy chained Genesis increased bass and low-level detail. The Synapses2 ERS at the output of extension strip made it cooler and faster. The end result was crazy fast low-level detail!

 I compared 2 vs 3 daisy chained Genesis a few weeks ago; 3 had an overkill of low-level detail and warmth, but when combined with Synapses2 ERS the synergy is very good! It sounds like real life.


----------



## Patrick82

I believe that Synapses2 wrapped in ERS Paper is the best power cable for headphones because the pads of headphones add boominess and it needs to be tuned down a little. However, for K1000 the Synapses2 would be a horrible match, it would be too thin and lean. I will need to upgrade to TakeT headphones instead, people complain that TakeT has too boomy bass...Synapses2 will solve that. This cable is also a great match for tube amps.


----------



## Maraakate

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_




_

 

Hot **** boss.


----------



## ffrr

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *XXII* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_scootermafia, are you a psychiatrist? What qualifies you to diagnose schizophrenia and OCD???_

 

the guy is crazy, if you cannot see that, you probably are too.

 look at his you tube videos.


----------



## pompon

thoses videos are fun!


----------



## Drag0n

I wanna hang out with Patrick82 !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Fun Times!


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I believe that Synapses2 wrapped in ERS Paper is the best power cable for headphones because the pads of headphones add boominess and it needs to be tuned down a little. However, for K1000 the Synapses2 would be a horrible match, it would be too thin and lean._

 

Ok, I have switched to K1000 and the speed is faster than ever before! K1000 + Synapses2 sounded so fast it gave me a headache! Crazy speed! It's much faster than a thin 22awg Valhalla interconnect conductor and as bassy as the fattest power cables, but there is no veil whatsoever, it's clear and open! It is my dream cable. I have traded my Genesis cables for more of Synapses2, it's that good!


----------



## Patrick82

I'm still using laptop and EMU0404 USB as my source. To drive K1000 I'm also using T-Amp. I also have 7cm 22awg Valkyrja interconnects and 2meters 16awg Valhalla headphone cable. This combo should be very bright, but it doesn't sound too thin and bright at all! Synapses2 is very good, it just doesn't have the veil like other power cables do, it can be mistaken for brighter sound.

 I have made comparisons of 2 vs 3 Genesis again, it appears that Genesis power cable has a slight laid-back flavor, it's not neutral like I thought. Right now, Synapses2 is my favorite power cable, it does nothing wrong.


----------



## mark_h

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Drag0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wanna hang out with Patrick82 !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Fun Times! _

 

Scary times!


----------

